# Homemade deer feeders



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone make any? MI just started allowing baiting again, so I'm trying to figure out a way to make a feeder so that I can keep the legal 2 gallons on the ground at one time, but not have to screw up my stands by coming in there and dumping it every day.


I'd prefer some sort of design that will _at least reduce_ the amount of coon theft, when compared to putting it straight on the ground.


I thought about the PVC gravity feeders, but they don't hold much at all. I'm now thinking about buliding a platform and putting a 55 gallon drum on top of it, with small slots cut into it so the feed disperses itself.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont really think there is a feeder design out there that is coon proof. Those little buggers will find a way!!

I just pour mine right on the ground. I had 8-10 deer visiting multiple times a day and was only going through about 50 pound a week during the summer. Then as it got colder, the coons started showing up. there would be 10-15 every night. I then started going through about 80 pounds a week.

This year I'm going to make a gravity fed PVC feeder with a "Y" at the bottom and block it off the ground. It still wont be coon proof but only one critter can feed at a time so I'm hoping the deer will run the coons off to feed. I dunno, just a thought I guess, lol. I'll try and find a pic of what I'm talking about to post.

If you find something that works, please let me know!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Something like this....


----------



## lswoody (Jun 22, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Something like this....


Cool idea BassBlaster. I've done the gravity feed in my backyard and it worked pretty good dyeguy, but the coons still got in it. Oh yeah, I put a 5 gallon bucket on top of mine and it lasted alot longer that way.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 23, 2011)

That's what I originally planned on doing, but even with a 5 gallon bucket I don't see it having the capacity I'm looking for. I'd really prefer to to be coming in and out of my stand locations unless I'm ready to kill something :wink:


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 24, 2011)

For what its worth, I was putting feed out at least once a week, sometimes twice and it didnt seem to affect the deer paterns. Sometimes I would put feed out and have trail cam pics a half hour later. Seems like the deer are a little more tolerant of scent when theres some food involved, at least in my neck of the woods.

This is a 160 class 15 point that came in just a couple hours after being in my location. There was definately still scent in the area.


----------

